# New and unusual Deluxe 28 - questions



## tuketu (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All, (first-time snowblower owner here  )

I'm excited to be taking delivery of a new Deluxe 28 (921036) that came from the factory with a 342cc B&S engine. Dealer said they ran out of engines so I got this for about the same cost of the 250cc B&S.

Anyone know if there's anything special I need to do since this isn't a standard configuration per the docs and website?

I'm seeing posts that I should wax it and grease the augers... is there a newbie guide anywhere that goes over these (probably obvious to experienced owners) things that aren't in the manual?

What are my options for adding hand-warmers? Are there inexpensive 3rd party products out there that would fit?

Also thinking about skids, will see how the stock ones work and may weld up some of my own....

Very excited... can't wait!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW, that was a great deal. Monster engine. Sorry I can't answer your question, but i am just as curious as you, and hungry for answers.


----------



## CraZySteve (Nov 1, 2013)

Yea - nice work! If I could have gotten a Dlx28 with a 342cc - I might (and I say might) have bought that instead of my Pro28. 

Handwarmers - You can add Ariens handwarmers - I believe the kit comes with a wiring harness that "plugs" into the existing wiring.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

tuketu said:


> Hi All, (first-time snowblower owner here  )
> 
> I'm excited to be taking delivery of a new Deluxe 28 (921036) that came from the factory with a 342cc B&S engine. Dealer said they ran out of engines so I got this for about the same cost of the 250cc B&S.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum tuketu and congratulations on your new iron. As far as a guide for snowblower newbies, well I guess you're looking at the best one there is. 
I'm happy with the stock skids on my P24 and there are the non-marring ones offered by Ariens as well. I've wondered about making a set that's wider and longer, to float the machine over the loose crushed rock on my driveway and I do some work on the lawn as well.
Some of the members have been making their own non-mar skids using high density polyethylene (HDPE).
Please post some photos of your unique machine.
Larry


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

CraZySteve said:


> Yea - nice work! If I could have gotten a Dlx28 with a 342cc - I might (and I say might) have bought that instead of my Pro28.
> 
> Handwarmers - You can add Ariens handwarmers - I believe the kit comes with a wiring harness that "plugs" into the existing wiring.



Yeah Steve, I thought the same thing when I 1st seen his post.


----------



## tuketu (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I'm fairly pleased with it. I think I won't bother with the hand warmers (yet, we'll see after it gets colder), but having the stock skids catch on every bit of interlock (while probably scratching them and the asphalt) has totally convinced me to make my own high density polyethylene (HDPE) skids.

Haven't seen enough snow to really test the power on the engine.

Pictures attached.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Real nice tuketu! She's a beauty.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forums,tuketu.

Great machine you got there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might need something with more of an angle on the leading edge to walk over those uneven joints.

Something like these guys: 490-241-0010 - MTD Universal
Of if you make your own out of a cutting board make sure you have enough angle on the leading edge to climb over the uneven joints.


----------

